# refinishing 1911 slide



## jwhisler

I was wondering if it is possible to refinish a slide for example taking a matte black and making it stainless? I want to apologize right now if this a stupid question


----------



## kev74

Stainless steel is a different metal than the steel used for your blued or black slide. You can't make one out of the other.

There are different nickel and chrome finishes you could have done that might look similar to stainless, but these would only be a plating on top of what you already have.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

There are other options to add to the list like Duracoat to add to the finish possibilities. You can do a Duracoat job yourself too.

The main thing to think about when changing the finish is what's on it now. Their are usually little blemishes under a park'd or blued finish that you wont see until you remove it. Especially with a gnu finishes with a thicker finish like a Parkerized one. You can do the parkerized finish yourself too but it's a but more complicated.

Check out the Duracoat site, There are a ton of options. Though if the finish is fine on your weapon I don't see much reason to change it unless it's just a project you would like to get involved in. I am not one that will look into changing a finish unless there is something wrong with the original one.:mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske

Hey Devils my man!
Have you tried this duracoat stuff? I'm looking for something to redo my Para LTC. The black finish that Para put on my pistol isn't very durable. I like my guns BLACK or Blued. I'd be interested to hear from anybody who has used the stuff and find out just how durable it really is. I'm getting wear threw on my carry.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

A friend of mine did. I've seen the guns many times and it seems to hold up pretty good from what I've seen. I've not seen any of the super fancy things like you'll see on the site. thought I'd like to try out a couple..lol. From what I've seen it's a pretty good little setup. It's an air brush type thing. They have several to choose from even a disposable one that only works for a couple guns. for the money it seems to be a pretty cool solution to a worn finish.


----------



## jwhisler

Thank you for all of your help I was looking at getting one of the new Para 1911 but I dont really care for the dark finishes.


----------



## gmaske

jwhisler said:


> Thank you for all of your help I was looking at getting one of the new Para 1911 but I dont really care for the dark finishes.


 I've got my eye on this one:http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=5


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I been looking at this one

Man, once I shot my first Para I was in love. I have two now and could think of a few more that would be really nice to have.

Another link to the pistol I really want bad


----------



## gmaske

DevilsJohnson said:


> I been looking at this one
> 
> Man, once I shot my first Para I was in love. I have two now and could think of a few more that would be really nice to have.
> 
> Another link to the pistol I really want bad


I'd like to try one of those LDA's! I could see using one. If I could ever get my wifes head streight on consealed carry I'd look strongly at that design in maybe 9mm for her. If I can get her comfortable with my 45 I'd opt for that instead although I don't think she can rack the slide on a 1911. I'll bet she could rack my Ruger P345.
Something to work on together this summer.:smt023
If I can get her hooked I'd be going to the range alot more and that's a good thing!


----------



## jwhisler

Does anyone have an opinion of the new Para Expert series of 1911's :smt1099


----------



## gmaske

jwhisler said:


> Does anyone have an opinion of the new Para Expert series of 1911's :smt1099


Well since I'm feeling really gabby tonight I'll bite. Para makes a really nice pistol and I'll bet that one is no exception. As I understand Para is in the process of moving to the U.S. and that will be their first production pistol here. I'm getting the feeling that right now stock is very low on most of their line. I personally wouldn't think twice if I were look for a base model. Springfield and RIA make pretty nice starters also. :watching:


----------



## mustnggt619

Ive always wanted to pick up a warthog for CC but i think there are better designs for CC compared to it.


----------



## B Brazier

I love my GI Expert, although I wish they would drop the GI cause it means Get Innovation and has nothing to do with the GI 1911 and honestly I am sick of reading about how much it isn't a GI 1911


----------



## DevilsJohnson

gmaske said:


> I'd like to try one of those LDA's! I could see using one. If I could ever get my wifes head streight on consealed carry I'd look strongly at that design in maybe 9mm for her. If I can get her comfortable with my 45 I'd opt for that instead although I don't think she can rack the slide on a 1911. I'll bet she could rack my Ruger P345.
> Something to work on together this summer.:smt023
> If I can get her hooked I'd be going to the range alot more and that's a good thing!


Friend of mine has a Tac-Four and a Para Black Watch. Man those things are a dream to shoot. Takes a little getting used to just because it does have more travel than any 1911 you have shot before. but they are both just a dream to shoot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

B Brazier said:


> I love my GI Expert, although I wish they would drop the GI cause it means Get Innovation and has nothing to do with the GI 1911 and honestly I am sick of reading about how much it isn't a GI 1911


Look, that Para is what many would call an entry level 1911. Meaning it don't have all the bells and whistles like some high dollar 1911's. Being it is not a Kimber, Colt, or even a loaded Springer you will get the gun snobs say it's crap. I have yet to see any Para Ord pistol that didn't deliver. you can look at it like this. My LTC is a commander length 1911 that MSRP is way high on. An it has no ambi-safety, the barrel bushing is probably the same as yours. Sure it will shoot. and they cost enough so some of the snobs will cut it some slack. But the bottom line is I bought it for how it shoots. I am more than happy with it. If you are happy with your pistol then everyone else can just go crawl in a hole somewhere. They didn't pay for it and they don't have to feed it and I'll wager you are not begging them to shoot it. Opinions are like A-holes. Everyone has one. None ones opinion about that weapon means a thing but yours. Go out and out shoot the snobs and really piss em off :smt082 I have a PT 1911 that most people would say was not worth the steel in it. It's a damn good shooter and I on a regular basis shoot it as well as I can my more expensive 1911s and it will group a lot better than many I've seen that cost much more. They all can look down their noses while I put a 3" group up at 50 yards all day long.

You can make a couple pretty mild changes to that GI and make it a spot on shooter. and it wont cost all that much. Put a 20# recoil spring in it and maybe a better barrel bushing and I'll bet you a box of ammo that the group tightens up by no less that 3/4" at 25 yards. I'd say it will give you a 4.5" group at 25 now wont it? 3/4" would give you 3.75. I had a 900.00 Colt that wouldn't do that.


----------



## ECHOONE

Yes you can buy GUN KOTE in stainless,just sandblast slide and refinish it yourself


----------



## GURU1911

*Slide refinishing*

Pack you slide along with all the other internals including the barrel & bushing and ship to robar in arizona. If you hate dark finishes, you will love robar's "np3"---your slide will look like soft, matte, no glare finish, that resembles pewter / stainless. Robar warranties finish not to chip, flake, or peel for the life of the metal.


----------



## sulphurboy

*Guru*

sent you some pics of my Model 60 Yoke that someone hacked on...will you take a look and get back to me?

sorry about the detour on this thread...


----------

